# Best digital camera???



## siddharthc (Jan 17, 2007)

I wanted to buy a new digital camera capable of high quality pictures. I wanted to know which would be the best camera to buy.

Preferences:-
Brand: Sony or Nikon
Lens: Carl Zeiss

Budget: 10,000/-

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 17, 2007)

My call will be my favourite L5 and P4... and if u need have a look at W50...


----------



## siddharthc (Jan 20, 2007)

Could you post me some details of the above mentioned and their prices in bombay...


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 20, 2007)

Nikon Coolpix L5
Nikon Coolpix P4
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W50


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 20, 2007)

you can visit www.jjmehta.com for camera prices


----------



## gmanog (Jan 21, 2007)

head to *www.dpreview.com/ you can get good reviews of almost all the cameras.


----------

